# Mary Celeste



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I began work on this one fourteen days ago and completed it this morning. It is completely hand-built with no shop-bought parts in it!
32'=1" - hull length 3 inches on the waterline.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Steady hands, Bob.
Obviously not suffering the effects of too much key bashing.
Excellent again. Sorry if I'm a bit repetitive but I''ve run out of superlatives. (Sad)
Cheers
Kris


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
A very well done model in all respects.
Regards


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Kris,
Didn't suffer greatly from key bashing since getting a bug key in '65. Alaways found the old up and downers before that a bit of a strain though!
Bob


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello Bob from Uruguay......For many years I lived in Marion Massachusetts. It was there that the Mary Celeste was built and from where the Master lived. Some of his things including the piano his wife took on the voyage can be seen in the small museum in the town. Mike


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Mike,
The place of building doesn't tally with my information at all. The official registry shows MARY CELESTE having been completed in 1861 at Parsborough, Nova Scotia as the AMAZON. In the registry copy I have, it lists the captain as B S Briggs, so it is probably the correct one.
I have not researched this in any great depth, but all the references I have seen has said Parsborough, Nova Scotia as place of building.
Bob


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello Bob....am sure if the registry says NS it must be correct but I was told otherwise by the staff at the museum in Marion. Capt. Briggs for sure came from that town and there are still many Briggs living there. Marion, Mattapoiset and New Bedford were shipbuilding towns in that area. Mostly whaling vessels (Moby Dick and New Bedford). New Bedford has a wonderful museum devoted to the whaling industry (has a web site) and am sure they would help with drawings of sailing vessels if interested.....Mike


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob looks as though you are going into mass production, 14 days.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies.
Mike, It was probably just wishful thinking on the part of the museum. Captain Briggs lived there and they also had his piano. A search of Google will bring up lots of info about the ship and the mystery.

It didn't even take 14 days. It was built over a span of 14 days, and only 12were spent working on it! Not a very complicated ship though and was just built for a bit of relaxation after the POLITICIAN.

Viewing figures always puzzle me. 28 views of it held in my hand, but only 14 and 10 respectively of it completed and in the sea - I wonder if the one in hand put a lot of viewers off from looking at the completed model?

Bob


----------



## ZZ56 (Feb 10, 2008)

I know i had to hold my hand up to the screen and squint, and i still couldn't believe it. All that detail on something so tiny.... were you by any chance a Swiss watchmaker in a previous life?


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Bob, I think you should add a crew....


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

jerome morris 
"Bob, I think you should add a crew...." 

Good one! Regards, Stein.


----------

